# Question for people living in Southern Spain about current weather at night.



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We are off to the Costa Tropical on Sunday. We go to Spain alot but only in low and mid season so this is our first height of summer experience of Spain.
I am thinking what to pack, as is my Husband so i was just wondering what the weather is like at night? My Husband seems to think he will need to take jeans but am I right in thinking that it will be really warm still all night and that we won't be needing anything but maybe a very light cardi, if that? Is it shorts and t-shirts at night? Is there ever a chill in the air?
Thanks!


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

If your husband wears jeans, he may encounter Betty Swollocks!!!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

El Tiempo: Almuñécar (Granada) - Predicción 7 días - Tabla - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...9-night-time-weather-july-costa-tropical.html

No jeans needed at the moment


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Far too hot for jeans at night....


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just recently moved to Malaga and haven't worn long trousers or jeans since I got here.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

silverfox1 said:


> If your husband wears jeans, he may encounter Betty Swollocks!!!


God....another crude Taff!

But he makes a fair point......our boys need ventilation!


----------



## TortugaSteve (Jul 12, 2013)

I would recommened packing like You said a light cardi or jumper and maybe just 1 pair of Jeans just in case. It is very hot during the day and at night tho.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A pair of trousers will be needed if your going out for dinner in the evening perhaps.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Three things required, light clothing, a hat and air-con for during the night.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd say linen trousers rather than jeans might be more comfortable.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Trousers not needed - unless mixing with polite society. If, that should be the case -light weight only.

Neither jeans nor jumpers required.

Currently, in my part of Spain, it is stifling at night.......


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I find the climate very pleasant just now. Around 30C in the day and 20C or just under in the night. It will get much hotter in the coming weeks, so enjoying it while we can. We have no need for air con, or jeans during the night or day.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Aron said:


> Three things required, light clothing, a hat and air-con for during the night.


4 things, actually-plenty of money to pay the electricity bill!
We find the fan is usually sufficient, and that's on the Costa Calida!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Aron said:


> Three things required, light clothing, a hat and air-con for during the night.


Aircon? Never used it in house or car!

Sweat it out and acclimatise is the name of the game....otherwise you become a prisoner to aircon.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Aircon? Never used it in house or car!
> 
> Sweat it out and acclimatise is the name of the game....otherwise you become a prisoner to aircon.


Certainly wouldn't ever use it in a house. Car, yes for the dogs.


----------

